# Really sad article



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

just read this really sad article. It has a happy ending but shows how anti and post natal depression can really mess with your mind. I'm terrified that if I get pregnant I won't love my baby. Whenever I say that to my hubby or mum they just tell me I will, but I don't think they really understand what I mean. I'm scared I'll be just like this lady.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/spent-8-years-trying-ivf-7813722#rlabs=1%20rt$sitewide%20p$9

/links


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

At least she managed to recover quickly after starting her treatment.
I think we all have same feelings sometimes, and can imagine it might be worse if you need egg donation (in our case it is only sperm donor). Especially since being pregnant, I sometimes wonder how I can love my child if I do not know half his background. DH just seems genuinely happy, so I do not know why I worry so much. I then think of how parents who adopt love their kid just as much as any other parent. Although I still have problems imagining/feeling what it really means, having something growing inside me, and still sometimes unsure of feelings, I was elated when seeing heart beat on scan, worried when I had some (very mild) spotting, and when we visited the day care we would want to trust our kid to in about a year's time I almost cried at the idea of having to leave my child behind with strangers looking after a group of kids of the same age (and no, the kids there did not seem unhappy at all, with the exception of one or 2 short crying episodes amongst the smallest ones, which is only to be expected if you have 30-40 kids in one big space (separate areas per age group of course) . I think we just worry too much   .
(Of course, depression is a terrible thing and can strike anyone unexpectedly, but the most important thing we can learn from this article is awareness: it can happen, and when recognised it can usually be treated successfully. Make sure we (and our surroundings) are aware of it, and can refer to specialised help as soon as possible.


----------

